# nistrums box'o tricks. (blood ravens)



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys, i thaught id post up a project of mine and kind of keep it going, so once im done with the ravens ill post up my nids and guard as i go.. see if i can keep it updated and improve as i go. if anyone has any hints etc feel free to let me know, no one knows everything and that definately applies to me  

ok so first up i ot the good ole blood ravens i have been working on. theres 5 of the squad here, the shoulder emblems are freehand painted and the highligghts are about 80% finished for now. 










tell me what you think


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

very, very nice. I really like the shades of the red and the bone you've used and that freehand is rather awesome. 

Any particular reason the 4th one doesn't have a backpack?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

These look really cool. Aside from brother pacifist who didn't bring his gun to the fight and brother boyscout who wasn't prepared and forgot his backpack these look really nice. 

The colours are immaculately painted and your freehand is brilliant, more accurate then my own and i'm doing an army where i need to do a little freehand on every model so i'm very impressed here. Nice work. +rep


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

hahah yeh the backpacks still need alot of work and that poor guy was just last in line for a backpack  and i keep drilling my own hand when im doing the barrels so i got annoyed and stopped for a bit

and thanks for the comments guys  im hoping i can keep this going..


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

update forthcomming  i have fixed the backpack shortage  but they still need alot of work, bases are comming along nicely, ill show them off a bit soon too what do you think i should go for as a special wep? im torn. also, the rhino is going along well ill be posting some pics of that maybe tomorrow


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent looking models mate! The red colors and bone are really nicely executed and the eye lenses are really nice.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree with Midge, fantastic painting, the overall look of the models is great. Keep the pics coming, some close ups would be good to!


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks guys  yeh im off to work atm, but ill post some updates when i get back, i can get most of the squad and the rhino together unfinnished but at least they will all be there. then i can take a couple of closer shots.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look awesome, keep at it. You look like you'll have a great looking army in the end.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

right! updates were guarenteed to updates there are, thanks for the support guys its really motivating me to keep going with this 

here you have the beginnings of the rhino, it will eventually have a whip antenna and various other bits and bobs scratch built onto it. as well as the rest of the squad and a close up of the shoulder details. i want to take a better shot of sarge because i really like what i did for his base. maybe tomorrow  for now however im shattered.. a good night to all


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

copy cat . I had my Blood Ravens Work log first!  

Just messing. They look real sharp. Would you mind posting your painting recipe for yours? It might be the lighting but you're scheme looks a little darker then the ones I've tried so far.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

heh yeh, iu stole it out of white dwarf.. its a 2:1 mis of dark flesh and blood red in that order love the rich colour it gives


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

nistrum said:


> heh yeh, iu stole it out of white dwarf.. its a 2:1 mis of dark flesh and blood red in that order love the rich colour it gives


That's your base color or the entire mix?


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

i undercoated GW black spray.. then i paint that onto the armour etc. then i "wash" the cracks and overlapping areas with a thin wash of dark flesh/chaos black (and i mea THIN then clean up after.. then i start to highlight blood red/ blazing orange that gives me a shade i like...

sorry i got the armour wash coloures wrong... sorted now


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

ok another update is forthcomming ! sorry for the gaps


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good man, I think they're a touch shiney though to be honest...


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

nah they are matte varnished, to protect the base colours. fear not  

speaking of which pictures  

a little more work done, i took the dark grey off the guns and dropped it to black, helps the contrast, backpacks are looking alot more finnished and the special weapons guy is starting to appear (hes hiding at the back). also, i put in a pic of my sentinels i have been working on along side my ravns while they dry etc. im quite pleased with the liughts and the nmm on the front anyone got any hints on the nmm its my first real try  


















cheers for the encouragement guys. if anyone has any pointers or anything as i go along dont worry about pointing things out  horus ill ask you since you pointed it out, do you use testors dullcoat and does it give a nice flat finish?


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

no Crits guys? what do i pay you for?!  im gonna start work on the rhino once the last 2 troopers are finnished


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

what do you guys think i should put on the other shoulders, the good old fashioned arrow of doom or do you think i should be a little more creative?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe a modification of the typical emblem would look nice. They are coming along nicely, tho in a few pictures they look really dusty.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

hahah yeh i have a really dusty desk for some reason, i need one of those mini desk vacs i clean them up usually but some times i forget to do it before i take the pics 

what kind of modification did you have in mind?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well you have the skill, something a bit more stylized.


----------

